# D.W. Montville Tools



## mjbalata (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anyone used the Montville turning tool he lists and displays on eBay. Looks pretty effective on rough stuff. Not ready to spend $$$ without an opinion or two. Bestos Regardos,
MJ


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Can you post a URL. I've never heard of him or his tools.


----------



## mjbalata (Feb 8, 2009)

*D.W. Montville tools website*

Here is the link for Montville tools. www.dwmontville.com 
The demo video shows the weapon in action. Looks to be more of a scraper.

MJ


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice site,but I havn't heard of em either.I have Craigs Ci1 rougher and about 5 of Doug Thompsons gouges and you can't beat em.
Ken


----------

